# Converting a Rocket Giotto from mains fed to tanked...



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Is it easy/possible please?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I am assuming you have an evo if it's mains fed ? There is a switch located behind the tank .its just a case of flicking the switch from main to tank.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm actually not sure! It was used... Guess so? Will investigate!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for your help on this. Simple switch now it's running. Really lovely machine.


----------

